# acer system restore?



## headroom (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi I am trying to do a system restore on my acer aspire 1520 can anybody talkme thru' it please?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

A system restore is usually fairly simple. If you got a restore cd with your computer, put that into your computer when you turn it on, then follow the directions on the screen. 

If you did not get a disk, then usually you have to press a button on the keyboard while the computer is starting, just like you would to get into the bios really. I know for Hp, you have to keep pressing the 'F10' key over and over till it goes into the windows recovery. Then just follow the instructions on the screen. 

If you need more help please post back and someone will help you with your problems.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at the Acer Recovery Instructions.


----------

